# New joiner



## phantomordie (May 31, 2011)

I have been building Navy A/C,mostly Korean era jets. I started work on an Eduard F6F-3 Hellcat so I will be asking for a little help. This looks like a great site to find info.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2011)

Welcome. There are plenty of folks around that can help. Some of these guys are more artists than modelers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2011)

Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## brucejscott (May 31, 2011)

Welcome! Nice to hear from somebody from my favorite state in the union.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome mate!


----------



## woody (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Phantomordie!


----------

